# Looking for a female Maltese in Bay Area CA



## tkking17 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello,
I am looking for a female Maltese in the Bay Area. I would be happy to purchase a 1-2 year old. I am looking to find a pup that has a sweet temperament, loves to cuddle, yet is very intelligent. I am hoping to find a dog that is confident enough to stay at home during regular business hours without suffering from separation anxiety (I do not have any other pets at the moment). If you know of any available pups from a quality breeder in my area, please let me know. 
Thank you!


----------

